# Print cracking and rubbing off! Please help.



## CoolBeansGraphic (Jan 15, 2016)

We've been in the business for 20 years and have recently been having trouble with ink cracking and rubbing off with your fingers. We thought it was our very old dryer and have since gotten a new dryer. Designs that give us trouble are multiple color designs with a white underbase. We are doing print-flash-print on each color. The Flash temperature gets up to 350 each time. Then we are curing in the dryer at a constant temperature between 310 and 320 for at least 30 seconds. Not sure what the problem still is. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## CoolBeansGraphic (Jan 15, 2016)

This is what I'm getting and happens more on tshirts than sweatshirts


----------



## dlanthripe (Jul 19, 2010)

I have had the same issue. I switched the white I use for underbase to one that had a different cure temperature. That meant it had different flash properties also. It helped. 

I also did not put on as many underbase coats. I went real low in mesh count and made sure I had a proper trap.

One last thing I have tried. I use a light grey for underbase a lot. Most colors are fine and I only have to use one coat.

Just thoughts. Hope it helps.


----------



## Xpressyourselfnc (Jan 16, 2018)

The problem you may be having is your flashing your under base to high, if your flashing at 350 deg your curing your base and there the colors will not cure together. You should try to flash around 270 deg. Hope this helps.


----------

